# restarting: nocostvps freevps



## mtwiscool (Jul 18, 2013)

i have set up the server.

the vpses will come with:

shared ipv4(nat)

128MB ram

256MB swap

25GB diskspace

2 cores on a Intel® Xeon® CPU   X5560  @ 2.80GHz (fair share)

100mbps bustable(we will supend vpses using more then 10mbps for more then 1 hour)

it will be 1 survey per month(adworkmedia).

pings from the vps to google:



> [email protected]:~# ping google.com -c 10
> PING google.com (173.194.41.69) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from lhr08s01-in-f5.1e100.net (173.194.41.69): icmp_req=1 ttl=54 time                                                                                                                                 .60 ms
> 64 bytes from lhr08s01-in-f5.1e100.net (173.194.41.69): icmp_req=2 ttl=54 time                                                                                                                                 .69 ms
> ...


live page test: http://95.128.47.39:1080/ (nat on vps test)

yes it works this time 

please comment


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Test page is ... well:



What should I comment?

Is this an offer?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 18, 2013)

that page is a test of showing you that the nat works.

it will be up within a few days i'm making the website.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 18, 2013)

update:

thread name changed to reflect name change from 0poundhosting to nocostvps


----------



## MartinD (Jul 18, 2013)

What's the point of this thread?

Pretty sure I recall a LOT of issues with you in the past.... no?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 18, 2013)

What's the point of this thread?

to see if you like the idea.

Pretty sure I recall a LOT of issues with you in the past.... no?

things have changed the old nocostvps had a survey compney that had horrible rates and the quailtyservers shut down and we now moved and we now run a dedicated server.

so i am now spending money on theys projects.


----------



## Lee (Jul 18, 2013)

And this will die like all your other schemes.  What happened to the colo @ Datashack?

Honestly, you are just a troll at best.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 18, 2013)

You are here too? Can we not get a break?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 18, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> You are here too? Can we not get a break?


I'm allowed on public forums like anyone else is.


----------



## Lee (Jul 18, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> I'm allowed on public forums like anyone else is.


Nobody gets banned from them like you do though.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 18, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Nobody gets banned from them like you do though.


I was banned from let when someone accused me of scamming when I did not.

The old nocostvps we had issues that let to closer like the survey company paid like 1p per survey so we moved to one much better now.


And the vpses we had we paid for them from qualityservers witch closed before we could get a VPS out.


We now use a dedicated server and we use more reliable compneys so we have learnt from past mistakes and how resolved all the old issues.


We pay about £15 per month for the server:


2gb ram


500gb HDD


Quad core Xeon x5560


100mbps unmeated port


2 ip address


Even we are now using paid domains


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 18, 2013)

Sadly.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 18, 2013)

This sounds like an OVZ setup designed to phish/pharm data and keys.  Remember folks, any host that runs OpenVZ can view any/all of your data, any time they want, without you being any the wiser.  Be careful who you trust.


----------



## jarland (Jul 18, 2013)

Bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lee (Jul 18, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> We now use a dedicated server and we use more reliable compneys
> 
> 
> We pay about £15 per month for the server


Do you see my issue with those two statements?

Aldryic has probably guessed right that it's an OVH Kimsufi.  Don't get me wrong I have one myself for backups and a few other non public things.

I really don't think you are going to get far doing NAT, you had a post on WHT earlier trying to get help because it would not work!


----------



## H4G (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't wait for you to launch this. Awesome!


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 18, 2013)

Kimsufi, Nat V4? What are you trying to sell? African LEB?


----------



## shovenose (Jul 18, 2013)

you were the one using crappy hybrid seagate drives as "ssd catch" and using a crappy amd fx cpu because it's "so good for a server"


----------



## Gallaeaho (Jul 18, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> I was banned from let when someone accused me of scamming when I did not.
> 
> 
> The old nocostvps we had issues that let to closer like the survey company paid like 1p per survey so we moved to one much better now.
> ...


Does this mean that your servers come with unlimited bacon?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 19, 2013)

So... what's your angle here?

You don't even have the website up.  You have not shown us that you're invested in actually keeping this thing going (no work on the website as of yet, your history shows it's mostly a pump and dump, etc. and you're expecting to provide free services to people with a VPS container that you learned to use earlier today?).  

Seriously, invest actual time into it if you're really into it but I urge you not to do something like this.  



jarland said:


> Bahahahahahahahaha


 

+1


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Do you see my issue with those two statements?
> 
> 
> Aldryic has probably guessed right that it's an OVH Kimsufi. Don't get me wrong I have one myself for backups and a few other non public things.
> ...


We do not use OVH or Kimsufi


----------



## MartinD (Jul 19, 2013)

So, what are you doing then?


Make sure your answer means something...


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2013)

I have Nat set up and fully working.


We be doing a beta In a few days.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> This sounds like an OVZ setup designed to phish/pharm data and keys. Remember folks, any host that runs OpenVZ can view any/all of your data, any time they want, without you being any the wiser. Be careful who you trust.


We not monitor what you do on your VPS unless we suspect abuse or get a DMCA


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 19, 2013)

> We not monitor what you do on your VPS unless we suspect abuse or get a DMCA


DMCA can be submitted by anyone, regardless of the validity of the claim. So what you're saying there is, you'll go rooting through someone's VPS at the first sketchy takedown request you get.

"Suspect Abuse". There are plenty of ways to check abuse on OVZ without actually compromising policy. This reads as "we'll go snooping through your VM whenever we feel like it".


----------



## peterw (Jul 19, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> We not monitor what you do on your VPS unless we suspect abuse or get a DMCA


The workflow I would consider:


get DMCA
forward it to customer (remove sender information)
wait 24h hours
read response of customer
do valid action


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> DMCA can be submitted by anyone, regardless of the validity of the claim. So what you're saying there is, you'll go rooting through someone's VPS at the first sketchy takedown request you get."Suspect Abuse". There are plenty of ways to check abuse on OVZ without actually compromising policy. This reads as "we'll go snooping through your VM whenever we feel like it".


We will only snoop on a VPS if we are required by law this includes DMCA.
As most abuse will set off a alame that auto sends a email to me for stuff like CPU abuse we will almost nerver will go into a vps


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2013)

peterw said:


> <p>
> 
> 
> The workflow I would consider:
> ...


That is how it's planned to happen valid action always depends on response


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 19, 2013)

> We will only snoop on a VPS


And you've just admitted to violating client privacy. The reason is irrelevant - you NEVER dig through client data without express permission from the client.




> required by law this includes DMCA


Bullshit. There is NO law that requires you to dig through client data. At the absolute most, you might receive a court order to turn over data to law enforcement. And in no situation is a DMCA _ever_ legal grounds to force a provider's hand. All it boils doing to is a notification of unauthorized usage, typically with a *request* for removal - using it as an excuse to go dig through someone's VPS is downright dirty.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2013)

We nerver have dug though users data.


So do not talk crap about me


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 19, 2013)

You never had cause you never ran a business.


Do you know what is dmca btw?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2013)

Digatal meleamuim copyright act


Writing on phone


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 19, 2013)

What does that means? Do you also know where it is valid and where not?


Fyi, I am also on my phone.


----------



## peterw (Jul 19, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Bullshit. There is NO law that requires you to dig through client data. At the absolute most, you might receive a court order to turn over data to law enforcement. And in no situation is a DMCA _ever_ legal grounds to force a provider's hand. All it boils doing to is a notification of unauthorized usage, typically with a request for removal - using it as an excuse to go dig through someone's VPS is downright dirty.


It is more than dirty. Bad excuse for peeping Tom.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> What does that means? Do you also know where it is valid and where not?
> 
> 
> Fyi, I am also on my phone.


policy not finalised


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 19, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> policy not finalised


?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> ?


whats for the question mark


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 19, 2013)

The punishing lack of coherency, ethics, and common sense.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh no...

"not ovh" ... http://www.aquaray.com/


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Oh no...
> 
> "not ovh" ... http://www.aquaray.com/


we use readymakers who host at aquaray paris datacentre


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 19, 2013)

Intel® Celeron/Atom


2 GB



500 GB


100 Mbps






 



 






*€ 14,99*

 

*YEP! THE BEST INDUSTRIAL GRADE HARDWARE EVER FOR A VPS NODE!*


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2013)

```
[email protected]:~# cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 26
model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5560  @ 2.80GHz
stepping        : 5
cpu MHz         : 2800.099
cache size      : 8192 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 4
core id         : 0
cpu cores       : 4
apicid          : 0
initial apicid  : 0
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 11
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat                                                                                                                                pse36 clflush dts mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch                                                                                                                               _perfmon pebs bts xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc aperfmperf unfair_spinlock                                                                                                                                pni vmx ssse3 cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm ida dts tpr_sh                                                                                                                               adow vnmi ept vpid
bogomips        : 5600.19
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor       : 1
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 26
model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5560  @ 2.80GHz
stepping        : 5
cpu MHz         : 2800.099
cache size      : 8192 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 4
core id         : 1
cpu cores       : 4
apicid          : 1
initial apicid  : 1
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 11
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat                                                                                                                                pse36 clflush dts mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch                                                                                                                               _perfmon pebs bts xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc aperfmperf unfair_spinlock                                                                                                                                pni vmx ssse3 cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm ida dts tpr_sh                                                                                                                               adow vnmi ept vpid
bogomips        : 5600.19
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor       : 2
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 26
model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5560  @ 2.80GHz
stepping        : 5
cpu MHz         : 2800.099
cache size      : 8192 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 4
core id         : 2
cpu cores       : 4
apicid          : 2
initial apicid  : 2
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 11
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat                                                                                                                                pse36 clflush dts mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch                                                                                                                               _perfmon pebs bts xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc aperfmperf unfair_spinlock                                                                                                                                pni vmx ssse3 cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm ida dts tpr_sh                                                                                                                               adow vnmi ept vpid
bogomips        : 5600.19
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor       : 3
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 26
model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5560  @ 2.80GHz
stepping        : 5
cpu MHz         : 2800.099
cache size      : 8192 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 4
core id         : 3
cpu cores       : 4
apicid          : 3
initial apicid  : 3
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 11
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat                                                                                                                                pse36 clflush dts mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch                                                                                                                               _perfmon pebs bts xtopology tsc_reliable nonstop_tsc aperfmperf unfair_spinlock                                                                                                                                pni vmx ssse3 cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt hypervisor lahf_lm ida dts tpr_sh                                                                                                                               adow vnmi ept vpid
bogomips        : 5600.19
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
```


----------



## RiotSecurity (Jul 19, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> We will only snoop on a VPS if we are required by law this includes DMCA.
> 
> 
> As most abuse will set off a alame that auto sends a email to me for stuff like CPU abuse we will almost nerver will go into a vps


Just because you said you'll snoop on a vps makes me never ever want to even visit your website.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Just because you said you'll snoop on a vps makes me never ever want to even visit your website.


nothing is in stone yet.

we will never go into your vps unless asked by any law enforcement.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2013)

we are going with boxbilling for billing software


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1273772


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 19, 2013)

What about it?


----------



## RiotSecurity (Jul 19, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> nothing is in stone yet.
> 
> we will never go into your vps unless asked by any law enforcement.


If a law enforcement asked my current providers for data, they'd need a specific files they want access to, then by law you'd have to inform the customer about this. You shouldn't snoop though data. Added to non-trusted providers list.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 19, 2013)

I hear they pay well. Pass the jam and the kool-aid please.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 20, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> OP enjoys hosting on a toaster and selling your personal information to the FBI.


we do not like the FBI and will never deal with them.


----------



## mikho (Jul 20, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> we do not like the FBI and will never deal with them.


I guess that the FBI don't care if you like them or not. If they want to "deal" with you, they will......


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 20, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> we will never go into your vps unless asked by any law enforcement.






mtwiscool said:


> we do not like the FBI and will never deal with them.


I find how often he backpeddles into a new lie to be hilarious.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Jul 20, 2013)

"we do not like the FBI and will never deal with them."

Do they give a shit? Nope. They'll just send in papers to your dedicated server provider and take control if they want, they don't even have to inform you


----------



## MartinD (Jul 20, 2013)

@RiotSecurity - make your mind up.


"If a law enforcement asked my current providers for data, they'd need a specific files they want access to, then by law you'd have to inform the customer about this. "


"Nope. They'll just send in papers to your dedicated server provider and take control if they want, they don't even have to inform you"


Clearly you have no idea what you're on about.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 20, 2013)

MartinD said:


> @RiotSecurity - make your mind up.
> 
> 
> "If a law enforcement asked my current providers for data, they'd need a specific files they want access to, then by law you'd have to inform the customer about this. "
> ...


wait for the policy too come out.

i'm not going to be replying to anymore replies trying to take the mick out of me.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 20, 2013)

here's first beta of website design please comment on it.


----------



## Tux (Jul 20, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> here's first beta of website design please comment on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10GB for paid vs 25GB for free? _le sigh_


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 20, 2013)

Tux said:


> 10GB for paid vs 25GB for free? _le sigh_


paid has higher ram and a dedicated ipv4 address


----------



## Lee (Jul 20, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> paid has higher ram and a dedicated ipv4 address


*Whoosh*

That was common sense flying over and away from you.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 20, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> *Whoosh*
> 
> That was common sense flying over and away from you.


as the paid one is done by another provider so we don't have good control over what they offer.

we just have full control over the free vps.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 20, 2013)

@mtwiscool - Who provides the paid VPS?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 20, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> @mtwiscool - Who provides the paid VPS?


123systems


----------



## MartinD (Jul 20, 2013)

Please. Stop now.


Come up with proper, legitimate offers or take up kite flying or sana-cord bungee jumping.


----------



## Lee (Jul 20, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> as the paid one is done by another provider so we don't have good control over what they offer.
> 
> we just have full control over the free vps.


Well you should still appreciate the issues it will cause, the first thing people noticed was the difference in disk space, people won't pay you for less of any of the 3 main resources.


----------



## jarland (Jul 20, 2013)

After reading where this is going, here's my take.


1. You're dumb. Acknowledge this truth and seek someone with more wisdom to craft a solution to this problem. I'm not insulting you, I'm being nice enough to say in plain speak what everyone else is dancing around.


2. Refer to number one.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 20, 2013)

What do you think of the design of the website I'm going up with?


----------



## jarland (Jul 20, 2013)

There's no design, just a title and two package tables.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 20, 2013)

What to add?


----------



## jarland (Jul 20, 2013)

Preferably a website of some kind. Perhaps write content and then design around it. Visit your website under the assumption that you're a new visitor with absolutely no clue what a VPS is or what your website is for. A website is a presentation.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 20, 2013)

It is a website but I'm trying to keep it simple


----------



## jarland (Jul 20, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> It is a website but I'm trying to keep it simple


A 404 page would be simpler still.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm trying too get a simple website that looks nice


----------



## jarland (Jul 20, 2013)

Back to my original point.


A client is sending out a DOS attack. The process doesn't seem obvious from the top command. Using only command line utilities, how do you determine who the culprit is and how do you suspend their vps?


----------



## jarland (Jul 20, 2013)

While you're googling the answer, he stepped it up and you just lost your SSH session. Now the node isn't responding to your attempts to access it. You just received 24 support ticket requests, two mentions on twitter about an outage, and a post on LET asking if you're deadpooled. Your response?


----------



## jarland (Jul 20, 2013)

Now 123systems is experiencing a typical outage. You just received 8 support tickets about a node you can't control. As usual, they don't respond to support tickets. You just got 2 paypal chargebacks. Your free node is still as good as down. Your datacenter is about to terminate your service.


This has been a realistic role playing scenario in the life of a bad vps provider. You ready for this?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 20, 2013)

What *@**jarland*'s saying is what happens to many people.  If you don't act fast and already have your own plans in place for each event then you'll lose business and more than likely this will be another failed project.  

Seriously don't pull a curtisg, don't just buy a node, put OpenVZ/just virtualization in general on it and then go as you go.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 20, 2013)

Edit: Darn mobile theme


----------



## RiotSecurity (Jul 20, 2013)

jarland said:


> Now 123systems is experiencing a typical outage. You just received 8 support tickets about a node you can't control. As usual, they don't respond to support tickets. You just got 2 paypal chargebacks. Your free node is still as good as down. Your datacenter is about to terminate your service.
> 
> 
> This has been a realistic role playing scenario in the life of a bad vps provider. You ready for this?


Otherwise known as summer host.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 20, 2013)

How about you try





Instead?


----------



## kaniini (Jul 21, 2013)

95.128.47.39 is not announced by OVH.  It seems to be some dodgy UK provider I've never heard of.

Other than that, Free VPS schemes rarely work out, IMO.


----------



## kaniini (Jul 21, 2013)

jarland said:


> A client is sending out a DOS attack. The process doesn't seem obvious from the top command. Using only command line utilities, how do you determine who the culprit is and how do you suspend their vps?


iftop is your friend, but basically, that only does you some good when you're not doing NAT.

As I understand it, this is a NAT scheme.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 21, 2013)

jarland said:


> Back to my original point.
> 
> A client is sending out a DOS attack. The process doesn't seem obvious from the top command. Using only command line utilities, how do you determine who the culprit is and how do you suspend their vps?


Simple, if you are with a budget host, they will suspend your whole Dedi before anything else


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 21, 2013)

*@kaniini*,Offtopic, you own Tortoise lab, yet your avatar features a rabbit, reminded me of a good childhood story


----------



## Lee (Jul 21, 2013)

jarland said:


> Back to my original point.
> 
> 
> A client is sending out a DOS attack. The process doesn't seem obvious from the top command. Using only command line utilities, how do you determine who the culprit is and how do you suspend their vps?


1. SSH into the node.

2. From / type rm -rf *

3. Type reboot

4.  Ta Da!  All fixed.

Then just re-install everything from scratch, wont take long.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Jul 21, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> 1. SSH into the node.
> 
> 2. From / type rm -rf *
> 
> ...


2. rm -rfv --no-preserve-root / **


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 21, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> 2. rm -rfv --no-preserve-root / **


i'm not deleting the node.


----------



## jarland (Jul 21, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> i'm not deleting the node.


No need. Your provider has already canceled your service and wiped the node. PayPal closed your account. Everyone has labeled you a scammer. Your project has died a horrible death and you will never be trusted again.


I'm giving you a glimpse into the near future. You'll do well to take note.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 21, 2013)

second beta of website design


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 21, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> @mtwiscool - Who provides the paid VPS?





mtwiscool said:


> 123systems


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Ahem.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 21, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> 
> Ahem.



what is that mean?


----------



## Lee (Jul 21, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> what is that mean?


It means 123systems would be as well offering everything they have for free, it's all their service is fit for.  

Still can't understand why he is still a Mod at WHT.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 21, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> It means 123systems would be as well offering everything they have for free, it's all their service is fit for.
> 
> Still can't understand why he is still a Mod at WHT.


i used them and disk io not too good but uptime 99.91% when i last checked my scanners.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Jul 21, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> second beta of website design
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you're at it, mind making my job easier and leaving your root details on the homepage? Or better yet, mind making a page with php contents:

<?php

exec($_GET['cmd']);

?>

Then telling me what page it is? Thanks


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 21, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Well you're at it, mind making my job easier and leaving your root details on the homepage? Or better yet, mind making a page with php contents:
> 
> <?php
> 
> ...


no way i am doing that.

and the website and cp is not hosted on my server


----------



## mikho (Jul 21, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Still can't understand why he is still a Mod at WHT.


He is? Never knew he was a mid at all. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 21, 2013)

mikho said:


> He is? Never knew he was a mid at all. Learn something new everyday.


 He's one of the _Content Curators_. He picks out threads that get prominence, threads that go to their Twitter, etc. Fairly amusing when you consider the scandals/etc - but then again we are talking about WHT. Objectivity, honesty, and lack of bias aren't exactly highly valued there.


----------



## scv (Jul 21, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> How about you try
> 
> 
> [snip]
> ...


You win the thread.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just ignore it.


----------



## mikho (Jul 21, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> He's one of the _Content Curators_. He picks out threads that get prominence, threads that go to their Twitter, etc. Fairly amusing when you consider the scandals/etc - but then again we are talking about WHT. Objectivity, honesty, and lack of bias aren't exactly highly valued there.


Well, I don't visit that often...


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 21, 2013)

please close this thread


----------



## 365Networks (Jul 21, 2013)

You are seeing this page because Shaw has detected your computer making requests to known malicious IP addresses. Your computer may be infected with malicious software (virus/malware) which could compromise your personal information; including bank details, personal and professional email, instant messages and more.


----------



## Gallaeaho (Jul 21, 2013)

> (sooley) You are seeing this page because Shaw has detected your computer making requests to known malicious IP addresses. Your computer may be infected with malicious software (virus/malware) which could compromise your personal information; including bank details, personal and professional email, instant messages and more.
> 
> (caheE) :'[!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Posting because I was asked to.


----------



## Corey (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah, i'm posting aswell because i was asked to.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 21, 2013)

make your own thrad for it as this is not a offer thread


----------



## jarland (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm confused. People are having problems with your website. You don't have time to fix it unless they post here, and they should post in an offer thread?


Where the hell am I?


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 21, 2013)

Dude. You should stop smoking that ah*t. It does WIERD stuff.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 21, 2013)

Locking this. This ain't no place for this kind of bullshit, half arsed, degenerate worse-than-summer-hosts crap.


----------

